# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Born to be bald?

## heyzeus

Do some men just suit being bald? I am thinking Larry David and Bruce Willis are obvious examples.
I think if anything it adds to their charisma. They look as if being bald is the natural order for them.
If only the same could be said for all of us. My problem is that I lack a neck, so I look like a pin, but a pin with a really big head. Far too top heavy. 
Any other that can be added to the list?

----------


## BigThinker

> Do some men just suit being bald? I am thinking Larry David and Bruce Willis are obvious examples.
> I think if anything it adds to their charisma. They look as if being bald is the natural order for them.
> If only the same could be said for all of us. My problem is that I lack a neck, so I look like a pin, but a pin with a really big head. Far too top heavy. 
> Any other that can be added to the list?


 You're just used to seeing them like that, and you've come to associate lack of hair with who they are as a total package.  It's hard to imagine Larry David with a full head of hair.  It's hard to imagine, say Brad Pitt, with an NW4.  The same reason why we feel names "suit" people - we're accustomed to it as it is in reality.  Try imagining someone you know pretty well with a different name - it's just awkward.

It's not unacceptable to be bald.  The process by which we bald is just so slow and we often associate it with loss of youth, etc. - that's why it's so painful for many.  Furthermore, we lose our ability to choose our look.  

How many guys with hair do you know who shave their head, and what types of guys are they?  How many guys do you know who are bald who wish they could have a decent head of hair?  

In the end, should we go bald, eventually the people around us with grow accustomed to it and part of our "total package" will include bald head.  Example:  my dad has been bald my whole life, and it's just been who he is.  I never thought, "poor guy went bald, what a bummer!".  He was just someone who I knew very well with a bald head.  I never even thought about it any other way.  In fact, seeing his high school pictures of him with hair was awkward - I was unaccustomed to it.

I don't want my total package to include bald head, but I'll work it the best I can and that's how I'll be known: male, 5'11, OK looks, dresses a certain way, data analyst, bald head.

----------


## heyzeus

I'm not sure, I've seen Larry David with an afro and he looked weird. I would say the same goes for Bruce Willis, I think he looks better now than he did in Moonlighting. I see your point though, there is absolutely nothing wrong with being shaven headed. I just think it looks more natural/suited to some people.Take Orlando Bloom, for want of a better example, looked OK shaven headed (I say Ok, I'm not that way inclined, but still very good looking) but he suits longer hair better, same goes for Brad Pitt. Whereas the point I was trying to make was that, if anything, the previous examples look as if they should be/better bald, and I was just wondering who else people thought fit that description - if they agree with it that is - and why it might be the case. As a counter point, take Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas for example, when Johnny Depp is wearing the hat, I believe he appears more aesthetically pleasing than when he removes it to reveal a balding head.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> My problem is that I lack a neck, so I look like a pin, but a pin with a really big head. Far too top heavy. 
> Any other that can be added to the list?


 You would be amazed at how many bodybuilders originally had thin necks, arms and legs.  A thin neck is pretty easy to overcome.  Here is a Website that lists some exercises that will improve the appearance of a man's neck.

When I was in my 20s, I decided to take up bodybuilding.  Bodybuilding can usually improve a man's appearance.  If not, you will at least feel better because of the endorphins.

Here's a bald 76 year old man who is considered a bodybuilding legend.  


35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
www.forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## heyzeus

That's a cool reply, I appreciate it. The problem isn't that I have a thin neck  though, I just have shoulders then  a head. No neck whatsoever.

Also, I was just thinking, when we think about hair loss treatments, our only options at the moment with the meds are use them for life, or lose our hair once we stop. Which, lets he honest is a big commitment, and turn off for a lot of us.   
But the other most commonly suggested approach is shave it off  and bulk up. Yet, that is also a life long commitment is it not? As once you stop working out you lose muscle mass. I am lazy, and would rather have hair than muscles, personally speaking. 
It is just a thought.

----------


## Proper

> That's a cool reply, I appreciate it. The problem isn't that I have a thin neck  though, I just have shoulders then  a head. No neck whatsoever.
> 
> Also, I was just thinking, when we think about hair loss treatments, our only options at the moment with the meds are use them for life, or lose our hair once we stop. Which, lets he honest is a big commitment, and turn off for a lot of us.   
> But the other most commonly suggested approach is shave it off  and bulk up. Yet, that is also a life long commitment is it not? As once you stop working out you lose muscle mass. I am lazy, and would rather have hair than muscles, personally speaking. 
> It is just a thought.


 Its all a matter of perspective. As long as you are happy with who you are, then that's absolutely great.

I am an NW2 and diffused but recovered the diffuse from propecia. Do I want my hairline back? **** yeah I do. But to trade that off with what I worked so hard for which is working out to get muscles? **** no. I'm under the mindset that I never wanna look like a skinny prick just because thats how I perceive things now as my reality and I am perfectly happy with the way I look.

Me and my buddies might fun of skinny people, skinny people might fun of bald people, bald people might fun of the way others dress, its a vicious cycle. No one really has anything over anyone else. Maybe not so far as make fun of anything and other people but we just say we never wanna be that skinny dude who can't fill in a shirt. lol.

To your lifelong committment, yeah, its true that when you think about taking it for the rest of your life sounds like a big committment but once you start doing it, its not really that big of a deal. You're gonna be taking some kind of drug once you get older anyways, god forbid, why not propecia to the mix to make you happy if it does work for you? Right? Right?! *nudge nudge* (CONFORM DAMNIT!!) lol not srs in case for those who might take it srs.

----------


## heyzeus

To be fair, i would never make fun of anyone whatever their preference. Obviously we put a degree of stock into our appearance otherwise we wouldn't be here. Well I can only speak for myself and my own element of superficiality. But I wouldn't judge others on how they  chose to live their lives

----------


## Proper

> To be fair, i would never make fun of anyone whatever their preference. Obviously we put a degree of stock into our appearance otherwise we wouldn't be here. Well I can only speak for myself and my own element of superficiality. But I wouldn't judge others on how they  chose to live their lives


 I like you. I just use that as motivation to keep me going where I need to be. And if it works, then sure why not.

----------


## heyzeus

i would assume everyone on this forum is struggling to a certain degree, at least I know I am, so if we can help and encourage each other that is great

----------


## darryls

> i would assume everyone on this forum is struggling to a certain degree, at least I know I am, so if we can help and encourage each other that is great


 I think some aren't sure and are waiting to play it out

----------


## drybone

Were we born to be bald? 

Nah. We went bald because we are bad people. We werent good enough so God punished us by making our hair fall out. If only we did better at school or didnt step on ants.  :Frown: 

In all seriousness, 90% is genetics and the other 10% is diet and stress of lifestyle.

----------


## Artha

> Were we born to be bald? 
> 
> Nah. We went bald because we are bad people. We werent good enough so God punished us by making our hair fall out. If only we did better at school or didnt step on ants. 
> 
> In all seriousness, 90&#37; is genetics and the other 10% is diet and stress of lifestyle.


 Man... ! God was a bald man! He love us because we are just like him. 

[And he went up from thence unto Bethel: and as he was going up by the way, there came forth little children out of the city, and mocked him, and said unto him, Go up, thou bald head; go up, thou bald head.
And he turned back, and looked on them, and cursed them in the name of the LORD. And there came forth two she bears out of the wood, and tare forty and two children of them.*Kings 2:23-24*

----------


## Artha

If a man's hair falls out from his head, he is bald; he is clean.*Leviticus 13:40*

And if a man's hair falls out from his forehead, he has baldness of the forehead; he is clean.[*Leviticus 13:41*
Make yourselves bald and cut off your hair, for the children of your delight; make yourselves as bald as the eagle, for they shall go from you into exile. B]Micah 1:16[/B]

Baldness has come upon Gaza; Ashkelon has perished. O remnant of their valley, how long will you gash yourselves?*Jeremiah 47:5*

----------


## Proper

This guy looks good bald.

----------


## rothandy

> Do some men just suit being bald? I am thinking Larry David and Bruce Willis are obvious examples.
> I think if anything it adds to their charisma. They look as if being bald is the natural order for them.
> If only the same could be said for all of us. My problem is that I lack a neck, so I look like a pin, but a pin with a really big head. Far too top heavy. 
> Any other that can be added to the list?


 Some people looks cool with thier bald personality. Stone cold Steve Austin from WWE is best example. He is looking cool...

----------

